# Sideways posting pics



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2018)

Looking for a cause/solution to this issue. It's probably file size or something but has anyone using an Android phone had this issue where your pics post sideways?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2018)

http://rotatemailer.com/sideways-pictures.html


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 9, 2018)

Mine go sideways from my iPhone and sometimes when I upload on pc as well....also currently while trying to pm a pic or post in a thread I’m getting an error that says file exceeds limit by 47kb...the pic in question is only 30kb..hope that helps


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 9, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Mine go sideways from my iPhone and sometimes when I upload on pc as well....also currently while trying to pm a pic or post in a thread I’m getting an error that says file exceeds limit by 47kb...the pic in question is only 30kb..hope that helps




never mind i figured it out lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 9, 2018)

I've noticed sideways pics on the computer, but then they are straight when I look on my phone?


----------



## Jin (Nov 9, 2018)

iPhone always posts sideways unless I’ve edited the picture. Doesn’t matter how it’s edited. Just edit anything, save and gtg.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 9, 2018)

Half the time mine come in sideways. Once even upside down. If i resize the pic is works


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

Lol....crop the pic...it’s easy using your phone and they will never come out sideways!


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 9, 2018)

Seems like something Snake should fix for us.....


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 9, 2018)

so i just posted a pic in outdoor thread...i rotated it once then put it right way up and when uploaded it came out right...hope that helps


----------



## snake (Nov 9, 2018)

No problem with an Android on my end.


----------

